# Wilmington NC - 11 mo White GSD Female



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

This girl is here in Wilmington. She is 11 months old. The woman who has her states she is a pb bought by her daughters boyfriend and was neglecting her so she convinced him to let her have her. She states she cannot get any records on her or the papers, so no vaccination history is known. 

She is not spayed. She gets along great with kids, cats, rabbits and other dogs until recently when one of her other dogs got into a fight with her. There is one dog there in the house that is going into a heat cycle, so possibly some issues going on b/c of that. She is typical GSD with LOTS of energy and listens pretty well. 

If you are interested in her, contact me at [email protected].


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

What a pretty girl!!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

She is pretty. If we still lived there I would get her in a heartbeat


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Pretty girl, my first sheps were white---makes their eyes look so HUGE! Any idea if she is housebroken? I just lost a black, so maybe it's time to go teh opposite direction again! I'd need to whip up some transport help. I used to live in Wilmington too, I'm in Massachusetts now.

---*thinking cap on******


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

FYI - I checked today and yes, she is housetrained.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Bump for this pretty girl. I have made her an appt. to get spayed and shots next week.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Lori, I sent you an email for more info.

Jennifer


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

up you go!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Transport can always be worked out-not quickly sometime but can usually come together.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

What a beautiful young girl.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Lori, please check your email!


----------

